# test e and deca in one pin



## Sp250 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it ok to mix test e and deca in one pin? If so what is the best way to do it?


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 14, 2011)

you can do it. Pull the syringe and get the amount you are drawing from the vial in air and push the air in the vial then draw your deca after you have already drawn your test.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 14, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> Is it ok to mix test e and deca in one pin? If so what is the best way to do it?


 
HELL Yea bro....


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 14, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> you can do it. Pull the syringe and get the amount you are drawing from the vial in air and push the air in the vial then draw your deca after you have already drawn your test.


Would I have to put any air into the deca also? Thats the part im not sure how to do cause I already put all the air into the test????


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> Would I have to put any air into the deca also? Thats the part im not sure how to do cause I already put all the air into the test????



ok say you already pulled one ML of test. Now pull the syringe back to the 2ml mark ( if you are using 1 ml of deca ) then put the needle in the vial and push all the air in the vial then draw the deca until the syringe is at the 2 ml mark.


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 14, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> ok say you already pulled one ML of test. Now pull the syringe back to the 2ml mark ( if you are using 1 ml of deca ) then put the needle in the vial and push all the air in the vial then draw the deca until the syringe is at the 2 ml mark.


Oh ok.....i didnt even think of drawing more air after drawing the test.....makes sense. Thanks alot bro.


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 14, 2011)

no problem


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 14, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> Is it ok to mix test e and deca in one pin? If so what is the best way to do it?


 It is find bud. I know a lot of guys who prefer this method. It cuts back on the pinning


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 14, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> It is find bud. I know a lot of guys who prefer this method. It cuts back on the pinning


Cool....that's what I figured. Just wanted to be sure. Thanks bro.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 14, 2011)

What I do is before I draw the gear in the syrenge I draw 2cc of air in syrenge and put 1cc of air in each bottle then draw out the desire amout of gear outa each


----------



## vannesb (Apr 15, 2011)

I find the deca draws easy compared to test so I just add air to test to draw, and then draw test and then add deca.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 15, 2011)

"My friend" just pinned 3ccs last night (1.5 Test E / 1.5 Deca) in same shot.  Works like a charm.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 15, 2011)

No that's how you make cement!


----------



## Bnm (Apr 15, 2011)

I actually pin deca,test e, and eq, all in the same needle works great for me.


----------



## Vick (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know why Deca is still being mixed with test, it's the perfect recipe for gyno. I would do Deca with MENT because its also a 19nor and Test and Proviron is the ideal anything more would be anavar.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 15, 2011)

Deca and Test do Not guarantee gyno. I've used them together on several occassions and no hint of gyno. Maybe I'm just lucky - or special. There are precautionary measures in place to minimize gyno risk, especially for those who are most prone.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

Vick said:


> I dont know why Deca is still being mixed with test, it's the perfect recipe for gyno. I would do Deca with MENT because its also a 19nor and Test and Proviron is the ideal anything more would be anavar.



Wtf?? That's one of the stupidest things I've ever read. It's the most tried and true aas stack ever Lmfao!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah ide have too agree there I don't know where ur getting ur info from but id find a new sourcee..test and deca is pretty tried and true


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm old school and I don't post on things I don't use or have first hband knowlage with but if your trying to build mass easily. Test and deca is a great way


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the help bros.....everything went smooth.......


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> I'm old school and I don't post on things I don't use or have first hband knowlage with but if your trying to build mass easily. Test and deca is a great way



Aside from tren deca I'd the best 19 nor to mix with test. If it's run properly and you stop the deca a few weeks short of the test there is no more risk for sides than with test alone.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol I am amazed everyday


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 15, 2011)

This is my first time using deca and was wondering how long it usually takes to feel or see anything from it.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> This is my first time using deca and was wondering how long it usually takes to feel or see anything from it.


What's your dosage?


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What's your dosage?


.75ml twice a week= 375mg per week


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> .75ml twice a week= 375mg per week



How much test? I like to go 2:1 test to deca you should feel an see it working after about three weeks


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How much test? I like to go 2:1 test to deca you should feel an see it working after about three weeks


that's exactly what I'm doin. Test e 1.5 ml twice a week= 750 mg test a week.....sweet I'm tryin to get thru three week and start feelin this......thanks bro


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> that's exactly what I'm doin. Test e 1.5 ml twice a week= 750 mg test a week.....sweet I'm tryin to get thru three week and start feelin this......thanks bro



No prob you will love it when it starts cookin Dude size and strength are through the roof.


----------



## Vick (Apr 15, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Yeah ide have too agree there I don't know where ur getting ur info from but id find a new sourcee..test and deca is pretty tried and true


"Now for the worst news: Deca-Durabolin is a progestin (as are all  nandrolones), unfortunately; it happens to stimulate the progesterone  receptor 20% as well as progesterone itself (3), and this opens the door  for many possible unwanted side effects (water retention, acne,  etc...). It must be noted that most of those are rare, though. This also  may be the major reason that Deca is such a suppressive drug when it  comes to your natural testosterone levels. We can see from the chart  below that a simgle measly 100mg injection of Deca-Durabolin caused a  total (100%) reduction of natural testosterone levels, and it took  roughly a month to return those testosterone levels to baseline! All  from 100mgs of Deca!"

Took me awhile to find it but knew I read it. You can find many of my posts where I say my first cycle was Test and Deca. I think Deca is great for cutting, especially with winny.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

Vick said:


> "Now for the worst news: Deca-Durabolin is a progestin (as are all  nandrolones), unfortunately; it happens to stimulate the progesterone  receptor 20% as well as progesterone itself (3), and this opens the door  for many possible unwanted side effects (water retention, acne,  etc...). It must be noted that most of those are rare, though. This also  may be the major reason that Deca is such a suppressive drug when it  comes to your natural testosterone levels. We can see from the chart  below that a simgle measly 100mg injection of Deca-Durabolin caused a  total (100%) reduction of natural testosterone levels, and it took  roughly a month to return those testosterone levels to baseline! All  from 100mgs of Deca!"
> 
> Took me awhile to find it but knew I read it. You can find many of my posts where I say my first cycle was Test and Deca. I think Deca is great for cutting, especially with winny.



This has to be a joke deca and winny for cutting? Thi guy is just clueless! Any one that's worth listening to will speak from experience and research not from a google search.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 15, 2011)

deca+test tried and true stack. why anyone would talk shit on that is beyond me...


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 15, 2011)

ummm why the would you just use 100mg of deca stand alone?makes no sense


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> ummm why the would you just use 100mg of deca stand alone?makes no sense


Read alot of thatguys posts they are absolutely rediculous! Why would you run anything without test? Im sure the same results would happen with any aas. thats how they work they shut the bodies test down because you are taking it artificially. The body sees there is more than is naturally required so to save itself it doesnt create more. Thats why we use a pct to tell the body to return to creating more. Thats anabolics 101


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 15, 2011)

Vick test/deca/ dbol or drol or the classic bulking cycle. In no way is deca used for cutting.


----------

